# Tear Stains - please help.



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Bianca, my maltipoo is a year and a half and I've tried everything to get rid of the eye and mouth staining. I've tried the bottled stuff from the petstores. I wash her face daily with a washcoth and warm water. I give her bottled water to drink and I've changed her food to Natural Balance. About a little over a week ago I received my first bottle of Angel Eyes to try. Bianca doesn't like it one bit. She refuses to eat her food and only picks at it and I'm only giving her half of what I'm supposed to be giving her. I've tried mixing it in with cut chicken and cooked ground beef and she won't even eat that. 

Now there's tons of pictures on this site of the cutest furbabies I've ever seen and most of them have absolutely white, and I mean white, faces. What do you all do???? Please, please, help. I'm only going to give Angel Eyes a couple of more tries and then its "in the trash". I don't want to dye her fur or use anything that may be the least bit harmful to her to clear this up. Please help! :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Bianca, my maltipoo is a year and a half and I've tried everything to get rid of the eye and mouth staining. I've tried the bottled stuff from the petstores. I wash her face daily with a washcoth and warm water. I give her bottled water to drink and I've changed her food to Natural Balance. About a little over a week ago I received my first bottle of Angel Eyes to try. Bianca doesn't like it one bit. She refuses to eat her food and only picks at it and I'm only giving her half of what I'm supposed to be giving her. I've tried mixing it in with cut chicken and cooked ground beef and she won't even eat that.
> 
> Now there's tons of pictures on this site of the cutest furbabies I've ever seen and most of them have absolutely white, and I mean white, faces. What do you all do???? Please, please, help. I'm only going to give Angel Eyes a couple of more tries and then its "in the trash". I don't want to dye her fur or use anything that may be the least bit harmful to her to clear this up. Please help! :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair:[/B]


You could try Eye Envy. I don't use it but I know others have with great success. I wouldn't throw the bottle of AE in the trash, that's an expensive bottle to toss out! 

Have you heard of Pill Pockets? they are little hollow pockets that you can put pills/supplements in and they are WONDERFUL to fool your pet. My dogs think they are getting a treat so they gobble it down. I only have one dog on anything for staining (the one in my sig) and have had great results with Angel Eyes. I had staining problems with my other two adults but since switching to Prairie dog food, it's sooo much better.

the stuff you get at Petsmart isn't the best I'm not surrpised it didn't work! Good luck! Food changes take some time to work, to see the results so sometimes you just ahve to give it a bit of time.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

How do you give your little one the Angel Eye? I've been mixing it with the food. Its pretty foul smelling so I can just imagine the taste. Pill Pockets??? where do you get them, I've never heard of them. She's really big on treats so that might work with her, god know most treats go straight down from tongue to tummy.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=507718
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All dogs love this and can't refuse it, but try a tablespoon of fancy feast canned cat food. Now i know all of you are going to freak, but its just a Tablespoon and probably 1/8 teaspoon of Angel Eyes. I gurantee he will gobble this up.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I gave Jax some Angel Eye's, but I also wash his face with the Spa Lavish, and every now and again the bio groom whitening, it's tearless. I also use the Eye Envy, both the solution and the powder. His have gone away pretty well, but I'm not sure what to attribute that to, the whitening/stain removing or the fact he's not teething. He still has some, and I'm trying to see if I can get rid of all of the staining completely. I also make sure he doesn't have any hair poking him in his eyes.

I give Jax his Angel Eyes with his wet dog food, and if he decides he doesn't want it then I try peanut butter (just a dab) and he will always eat it!

One other thing, have you consulted with your vet? Sometimes they can have eye problems where there are eyelashes growing inside the eye lid (I'm not sure what it is called, but others on this board know!). If that is the problem, no matter how much you try to get rid of them it just won't happen.

Good luck!


----------



## julia (Sep 18, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=507739
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CocosMom (May 7, 2007)

I used Tylan for Coco and it worked like a charm. Initially I put it in her water but she absolutely hated it. She regretfully finished her water but you could tell it was only because I held her dinner ransome. I hid it in applesauce, yogurt, and peanut butter and they all worked. When I put the Tylan in those substances, she couldn't tell it was there and got so excited when I administered it in the cloaked format.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

You could also try baby food, like a chicken or turkey flavor.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

How stupid could I have been. I've raised two kids (one now in college and one in high school) and never thought to give my furbaby her angel eyes in what she loves the most - ICE CREAM!!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> How stupid could I have been. I've raised two kids (one now in college and one in high school) and never thought to give my furbaby her angel eyes in what she loves the most - ICE CREAM!!![/B]


Or try some yogurt. Angel loves the special treat, especially when I put her up on the cabinet where the other dogs have to leave her alone. She <strike>knows</strike> thinks she's special because she gets something and they don't.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I HAVE A FEW DIFFERENT TRICKS THAT I USE FOR BACI 
YOGURT IS ONE , OATMEAL. AND IF ALL ELSE FAILS PEANUT BUTTER MIX REAL WELL PUT A LITTLE ON YOU FINGER MAKE BELIEVE YOUR GOING TO EAT IT . IT WORKS FOR ME SO GOOD LUCK
I ALSO USE EYE ENVY ,BACI STAIN ARE PRETTY UNDER CONTROL BUT I DO USE THE POWDER FROM TIME TO TIME


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> I HAVE A FEW DIFFERENT TRICKS THAT I USE FOR BACI
> YOGURT IS ONE , OATMEAL. AND IF ALL ELSE FAILS PEANUT BUTTER MIX REAL WELL PUT A LITTLE ON YOU FINGER MAKE BELIEVE YOUR GOING TO EAT IT . IT WORKS FOR ME SO GOOD LUCK[/B]


so I'm not the only one pretending to eat the nummies? :brownbag: :smtease:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Does anyone else use white vinegar and water mixed and wiped on with a cotton ball?

Just a tiny amount of vinegar to water works (like a teaspoon mixed with a tablespoon).

I immediately use a flea comb to get loose goo off.

Nothing else I've tried yet works as well.

I am new to this though. Wolfie is just a year old. Our white poodle never, ever had stains.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

You might want to rule out any infections or tooth problems with your vet if the stains are very stubborn. I have a friend with a malti-poo and after trying and trying with topical treatments and cleaning (dog is too young for Angel Eyes), the vet found an absessed tooth! Ear infections can be another culprit.

Eye envy powder is nice, but I think its just a mixture of corn starch and boric acid. You can get boric acid powder at Rite Aid. Put it in a hair color dispenser bottle and just sprinkle a little onto the red stains. Then comb through. Don't let the dog play much with any other dogs for a bit, since the boric acid is poisonous.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

My Sweet Ollie doesn't like Angels Eyes either, but it is working with him at 11 weeks of age. I tasted it and it is VERY bitter. I don't blame them for not wanting it mixed in their food. I would certainly be interested in the pill pockets if they are small enough for my sweet boy.

Good luck with that, we are food searching also. So thanks everyone for the good ideas.

CM


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Bianca, my maltipoo is a year and a half and I've tried everything to get rid of the eye and mouth staining. I've tried the bottled stuff from the petstores. I wash her face daily with a washcoth and warm water. I give her bottled water to drink and I've changed her food to Natural Balance. About a little over a week ago I received my first bottle of Angel Eyes to try. Bianca doesn't like it one bit. She refuses to eat her food and only picks at it and I'm only giving her half of what I'm supposed to be giving her. I've tried mixing it in with cut chicken and cooked ground beef and she won't even eat that.
> 
> Now there's tons of pictures on this site of the cutest furbabies I've ever seen and most of them have absolutely white, and I mean white, faces. What do you all do???? Please, please, help. I'm only going to give Angel Eyes a couple of more tries and then its "in the trash". I don't want to dye her fur or use anything that may be the least bit harmful to her to clear this up. Please help! :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair:[/B]


You won't see results from the angel's eyes until she's had it every day for several days--and even then, you have to wait for the new hair to grow out to see if it's working or not. I wouldn't give it for more than several days anyway. If that doesn't work I'd have the vet take a look.

What kind of treats do you give her? I only give Ollie Natural Balance treats. Others in the past have made him stain--like Zukes. Some may say that food doesn't do it, but I'm a believer that it does because certain foods and/or treats have given Ollie's otherwise very white face stains, in the past. Also, I'm not promoting Natural Balance--every dog is different. NB happens to be the best for Ollie's digestive system that I've tried so far--he has some IBS. He also happens to not stain on it. Other foods have given him loose stools AND stains. Who knows the real reason they stain--or if it's a number of reasons, etc. If we knew the answer we'd be making lots of money 

I put angel's eyes in some yogurt. You also mentioned ice cream, which has a lot of sugar in it--I'd try something w/ less sugar. Good luck!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

My Zoey had terrible tear stain when she was younger and I tried everything. We only use bottled water and I wash her face everyday. The thing that worked for her was the angel eyes. I put it in a dab of baby food and she ate it. I also used a small amount of cat food too and she really liked that. After she was cleared up for awhile I stopped using it and she only tears a little now and not all the time. I know several others who used the angel eyes and it worked for them too. I hope this helps.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I agree w/Pam..less sugar would be better..yogurt sounds like a great idea


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> You might want to rule out any infections or tooth problems with your vet if the stains are very stubborn. I have a friend with a malti-poo and after trying and trying with topical treatments and cleaning (dog is too young for Angel Eyes), the vet found an absessed tooth! Ear infections can be another culprit.
> 
> Eye envy powder is nice, but I think its just a mixture of corn starch and boric acid. You can get boric acid powder at Rite Aid. Put it in a hair color dispenser bottle and just sprinkle a little onto the red stains. Then comb through. Don't let the dog play much with any other dogs for a bit, since the boric acid is poisonous.[/B]


Not sure, but I think I read somewhere that Angel Eyes shouldn't be used on a puppy under the age of 16weeks. Tylan 12 weeks. What does the bottle say for Angel Eyes? Just beware.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Well, I've been giving it to Bianca now for about 5 days, only half a dose because she's 12 lbs and giving her a full teaspoon would be almost impossible because by the time I mix it enough to get rid of the taste then she's full and won't eat dinner. I've mixed it in with a tbls of peanut butter and not its yogurt so that she won't get to chunky on me. So far, I don't see any results but I'll keep at it till I finish the bottle, its only a month's supply.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I totally agree camfan. I was giving Clifford a few the Bil Jac liver treats per day and started noticing staining. I stopped and switched NB treats also, and have noticed things clearing up. I to am giving Clifford Angel eyes, because the breeder has him on Euk and Royal Canin, both with corn and other by products. He is 4 months, so I know teething is also doing this. The staining will fade after a few baths.


----------



## kickapoo (Jun 29, 2007)

My Opie wouldn't eat Angel Eyes in his food either......so I started "kneading" the AE into a piece of soft cheese (Velveeta) and he goes NUTS for it! The Angel Eyes have worked wonders on his tear staining.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I believe I've heard that you shouldn't do any of the ingested tear stain treatments (Angel Eyes, Angel's Glow, Tylan) until all of their grown-up teeth are in. The antibiotic ingredient can cause permanent staining of the grown-up teeth before they come through. 

If it were me, I would only use topical/cleaning agents until the pup has all their grown-up teeth. 

Josie says: My mommy tried Tylan with me and it didn't work. Next step is a veterinary opthomologist (sp?).


----------



## Halobabe99 (Feb 24, 2012)

*when are teeth in?*



phesty said:


> I believe I've heard that you shouldn't do any of the ingested tear stain treatments (Angel Eyes, Angel's Glow, Tylan) until all of their grown-up teeth are in. The antibiotic ingredient can cause permanent staining of the grown-up teeth before they come through.
> 
> If it were me, I would only use topical/cleaning agents until the pup has all their grown-up teeth.
> 
> Josie says: My mommy tried Tylan with me and it didn't work. Next step is a veterinary opthomologist (sp?).


 
How do you know when all their adult teeth are in? My Lucy is 5 mos now.


----------



## royalmaltese (May 4, 2012)

peanut butter works wanders for my 3 malteses. i dip a coffee spoon into peanut butter, theninto angel eyes then into peanut butter again. they eat it off the spoon,mso i know each had hisportion


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

How long have you been using the Angel Eyes and how long has she been on her new food? When I first got my guy, he was 10 months old and had pretty bad staining. I was scrubbing his face every day with some tear stain stuff from Petco and it did nothing. I switched him to Innova food when I got him. I did one small bottle of Angel Eyes (about a two week supply) and I could tell within a few days it was helping. Then once it was gone I didn't get more. He's now eating Blue Buffalo food. His stains are completely gone. I'd say it took a couple months to get to that point, probably just getting the old food out of his system maybe and having the stained hair grow out? Now I just wash his face once a day with Spa Lavish. I also believe the food affects it because that's really the only thing that's changed. I haven't used Angel Eyes in over 3 months.


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Did you try the chicken flavored Angel Eyes?


----------

